# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT 2.23 New update release&#60;vivo oppo huawei meizu and more&#62; 2018-01-02

## mohamed73

*Last New update 2.23 fix the bug about the vivo mtk chip boot error!!!
Please download it and run*    *Happy New Year 2018* 
New Update Ver 2.22 is....   

> * Support vivo mtk 6763 cpu
> ex: vivo y75 <in the mrt select mtk tools,vivo only tick,and click start,power off mobile connect without hold boot key>
> Supported read info\read flash\format\erase frp\write flash... 
> * The New update Supported vivo last Qualcomm mobile Y66i mobile phone 
> * The New update Supported OPPO a73 a79 a83...last oppo mtk 6763 mobile phone 
> all the mtk 6763 mobile phone more flash ic support added on!!! 
> * The New update adjust HUAWEI own platform,like V10 mate10 mate10pro nova s2.... 
> * The New update adjust *Huawei Temporary Unlock bootloader*,support  more than more huawei mobile phone,with this software can support more  mobile erase frp,format(erase userdata and cache) write flash<with  update.app> factory update flash file...and more 
> * Adjust support mtk meitu function,support all the meitu 6797 mobile phone,like t8,m8,t8s.... 
> ...

 *DOWNLOAD LINK :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
OFFICIAL MRT WEBSITE : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

